# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [09-09-16] Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.9.1 - Alcatel X230e Unlock, Samsung 2016 FRP

## mohamed73

*Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.9.1* *More Innovative & More Intelligent*     _Whats New:_ *[x] Alcatel One Touch X230e Modem - Direct Unlock - World's First   [x] Update Ultimate FRP 2016 Method --- Updated UFD File Handling
--- Updated UFD File Format to Support Future Phones
--- Updated Hints after Patch Apply and FRP Reset   [x] Some Minor Bugfixes and Some Improvements*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some More Amazing Things On The Way...*    *WARNING  : ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.*    *:: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::*    *Special  Thanks to Other Teams Who Appreciated Our Innovative Idea by Adopting   It. (copy pasters doing good fast jobs, u have many to copy yet, stay  tuned...  )*    *PARTICIPATE IN FREE UMT CONTEST AND WIN* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Why Waiting? But Today and Feel the Difference* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool*    *How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- DO NOT use any Download Manager otherwise it will ask for Login.
- Enjoy!*    *Read our most successful Samsung FRP stories here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool

----------

